# Carry for newborn who doesn't like being upright



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

My newborn hates to be held upright. She only likes the cradle hold. So I've had her in the ring sling, but wondering if I can use any of my other carriers as well (I have a moby, mei tei, and beco but without the newborn insert). I LOVED my moby with my first baby but he loved being upright so we did the hug hold. Can I use the moby with a baby who hates being upright? I was also looking for a water wrap to use to bring her with us to the pool but now I'm afraid she won't go in it since it would be an upright hold!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Sure, the Moby can do a cradle. And a water RS can go in the pool just fine, you just need to always be aware of where her face is, obviously.

I'll also point out though that at 4 days old, everything is still very much in flux. Just because she doesn't like to be upright at the moment doesn't mean it's going to stay that way.

And I definitely wouldn't be planning on taking a 4 day old into a pool, BWing or not. I wouldn't be doing it before 6 weeks, since temperature regulation is so iffy early on (not to mention the chemicals in the pool).


----------



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll look into how to cradle in the moby. And I'm not bringing her to the pool yet - it's not even open yet and even when it is, it will take some time for me to feel brave enough to take 3 kids to the pool! lol!


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

When my daughter was smaller I used to angle her in the moby so she wasn't fully upright but not quite craddle...she quickly decided she prefered upright not long after. She also prefered to hang her head out of the moby so covering her to keep her head against my chest only p'd her off lol I now use my ring sling exclusively in a hip carry or I've been able to swing her around on my back bc the moby and bjorn killed my posture trying to stand upright (she's 6mos and 18.4lbs is too much on my 5'2" frame haha).


----------

